
FB proves Elizabth Warren’s point by deleting her ads about breaking up Facebook - LogicRiver
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/11/18260857/facebook-senator-elizabeth-warren-campaign-ads-removal-tech-break-up-regulation
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19363561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19363561)

